# How's this clutch look?



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys. After 62k miles, finally got the Cruze in for its first set of new tires.

While in, had them check out a speed dependent whining noise at highway speed. Pitch changed with speed changes, otherwise same in any gear including neutral. Bad output shaft bearing. New transmission going in under warranty.

While the trans is pulled, they inspected the clutch and looks good to them and me. Anyone see a reason to optionally replace this before putting the new trans back in tomorrow? Despite labor savings, still sounds like about $4-500 parts including throwout bearing and flywheel.


----------



## Vitracker (Nov 17, 2017)

I would totally put a new clutch in if you are planning on keeping it. Worth the few extra bucks in parts.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I not a mechanic and have only seen a few clutches. It look good to me. I'd defer the decision to the mechanic but here a pic of a new one


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Clutch looks serviceable to me, but putting a fresh one in and keeping that one as a spare wouldn't be a bad idea either. Also, not doubting your dealer, but make sure they put 2.5 qts of fluid in the new transmission.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate the input. I guess a big factor is that I don't plan to run it to the ground... I'd be satisfied to get another 5yr/60k out of the car before moving onto something else.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I would replace the clutch.
It looks more worn than a normal clutch at 60k miles, but It still looks good for like another 50-60k miles the least.
I guess whatever transmission problem you had, also affected the clutch.
Clutches for the cruze go for about $100 online.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I had a 2012 Eco that had the clutch replaced at 60k miles ... and to me, there's a few spots in your clutch that look suspect. The way I see it, you've already got the car torn apart, and some (if not all) of the associated labor is taken care of by warranty, so if I were you, I'd take advantage of that fact and find a better quality replacement clutch that will work even longer than that one has/would have if you can swing the cost. It'll set you back the price of new parts right now, but it will save you a lot more in labor costs later, not to mention more time in the shop.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What does the flywheel look like?

I personally would install new clutch and resurface flywheel if needed.

If that's your carriage sitting off the side. A new clutch would NOT be cheap should you wait till later down the road and need one.


----------

